# For Sale: TiVo Premiere 2TB



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

I just listed my TiVo Premiere on eBay because I upgraded to the XL4 model for the Stream / upcoming Mini devices.

This TiVo has an upgraded 2TB hard drive, about 2 years of extended warranty remaining, and reduced monthly service at $12.95/month with no contact.

You can check out the listing here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290775764091?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

What model drive did you upgrade it to? Is it a Western Digital?


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a Western Digital Green Drive. I don't remember the exact model number of the hard drive, and I'd have to disassemble the TiVo to look. I do know it was one on the list of compatible Western Digital drives, and it was one of the first 2TB drives Western Digital released. I bought the drive like a month after 2TB drives were released.


----------

